# Where to buy live perch or minnows?



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I saw that Gander Mt. has minnows. I was wondering how often they will bread if put in another pond. I would like to find bream! Can anyone help?


----------



## ReelnReds (May 16, 2006)

If the're still in business try catfish meadows in between buffalo and centerville on I45.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Try:

Fish Tails
Magnolia, TX
281-356-1926


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

overtonfisheries.com, it's based out of Centerville on 45, not too far from Houston I don't think. He knows his stuff!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oakhurst bait in Oakhurst past Onalaska on 190. Didn't know where ya from.


----------



## Charlie Lyons (Nov 3, 2006)

*Charlie Lyons*

I know that OT's Bait & Tackle on Old Humble Road , Houston, Texas sells
Minnows and Pearch by the Pound....Don't know exactly what your looking for but they sell them in those quantities.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

dont know what part of town you in but lake houston marina c.e.king parkway and hwy90 (old) carries them most of the time


----------

